# weather



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

what is preferabally the best bow hunting weather? For example today here in se south dakota there is a little freezing rain with little wind and pretty cold...is this good or will the deer stay hunkered down with the rain or will they be movin cause the bad weather? Whats great weather for deer movement, activity, and best results?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Deer will move in ANY and ALL weather. Thursday when it was blizzarding and windy as all hell, there were deer moving all over the place. Ive read several articles stating that bucks tend to let there guard down some when its raining out.....I have noticed that if its raining very hard, they dont move much.

Also they dont like hail much either :wink:


----------

